# Fuses



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

We are just about to go for our first weekend away in our 2009 model 679 Kontiki and last night I turned the control panel and it went red and came up with a message fuse N13 blown. Problem is the fuses in the habitation area are marked F and 13 is fine and I do not have the instructions for my control panel in the manual so I have no idea what or where this fuse is and how vital its going to be.

I telephoned the dealer and they are getting back to me today, I hought I would ask on here and see if someone would know and beat the dealer to it.

THanks for your help.

Julian


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Julian

I had a similar message on the cp of my Voyager. However, we have just got back from our first overnight trip of the year, and while I was away I checked all of the fuses on the board. Everything worked and none of the fuses was blown. The only other fuse I can think of is the one in the toilet cassette compartment, but as we were not 'full' it did not need to work. I forgot to check that fuse on our trip, and since you have reminded me I will go and check it now. Might be worthwhile you doing the same.

Dave


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*fuses*

There are some fuses to the right of the steering wheel at the bottom of the dashboard, it is a cover held in by two screws, I think that there are two in there that have some thing to do with the habitation side of the van.
Do all your habitation services work? and do the habitation lights go out and if you leave the step out does it retract when you start the engine? There is a relay energised when you start the engine to carry out these operations and it could be that fuse. I will go and have a look at mine I have a 2008 765 so I think the fuse layout should be similar. The only other thing I have had happen was the heater stopped working on either gas or mains the panel said a fuse was gone but they were all ok so I checked the plugs the go into the fuse board and one of the plugs was making a bad contact a quick wiggle and all is well.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your quick replies, everything appears to work I've just tested the steps etc, not them, but must admit so far water heater has not been tested on electric alone. That said the amber light comes when I turn it on so if it was a blown fuse I would expect it to not come on at all. Not 100% sure about that though so I will turn it on now with the gas off and see what happens.

The strange thing is I cannot always get the control panel to replicate the fault or recall the message. I have to turn the panel off and turn it back on, it seems to run a system test as all the lights turn on then offf then go to the correct levels. About 1 in 4 times after doing this it comes up with the blown fuse message the other times it all appears OK. Its starange that I have not been supplied with a list with the fault codes this panel will genertate by the supplier but I am following this up now.

Julian.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your quick replies, everything appears to work I've just tested the steps etc, not them, but must admit so far water heater has not been tested on electric alone. That said the amber light comes when I turn it on so if it was a blown fuse I would expect it to not come on at all. Not 100% sure about that though so I will turn it on now with the gas off and see what happens.

The strange thing is I cannot always get the control panel to replicate the fault or recall the message. I have to turn the panel off and turn it back on, it seems to run a system test as all the lights turn on then offf then go to the correct levels. About 1 in 4 times after doing this it comes up with the blown fuse message the other times it all appears OK. Its starange that I have not been supplied with a list with the fault codes this panel will genertate by the supplier but I am following this up now.

Julian.


----------



## Peter6151 (Aug 24, 2009)

The fuse is actually F13 and is in the Solar panel circuit. The control panel is looking for the solar panel and cannot find it
The fuse also controls the 12v tv socket
It is a problem that effects quite a number of vans


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Peter, you've beat thed ealer, still have not heard back from them yet, you would have thought they would have known that!

The TV socket works fine and I checked fuse 13 when the message came up in case and its fine, so I take it I can just ignore it.


----------



## haydon (Mar 2, 2008)

*No 13 Fuse*

was the no 13 fuse problem ever resolved on switching the control panel on.Mine also just shows occasionally,having read the post that it is looking for the solar panel ? should i worry. the warranty expires in two months time.its bolero 630pr 2009 model.


----------

